# Budgie fearing from new food like watermelon?



## nick_minaj (6 mo ago)

Hey, I Have 2 budgies and I give them treats like fruits and milets but why my budgie learning from water melon and other fruits like banana?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It can take a long time for a budgie to try a new food because they may not recognize it as a food source, and they may even be afraid of something new that is offered to them. Do not feed too many fruits, they are high in sugar, veggies would be better. Please see this link for safe foods Safe Foods for Budgies


----------



## nick_minaj (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> It can take a long time for a budgie to try a new food because they may not recognize it as a food source, and they may even be afraid of something new that is offered to them. Do not feed too many fruits, they are high in sugar, veggies would be better. Please see this link for safe foods Safe Foods for Budgies


Thanks @Cody


----------



## squarer00t (6 mo ago)

If they're tame and see you as part of the flock, eat the new food yourself and let them watch. 
Mine always gets curious and wants a taste when she sees me eating


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Or present the food in different ways. Mine is more likely to accept new food if they are cut into matchsticks or thin shavings. I've read others on this forum like skewered or shredded.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*It can take weeks, or even months, for budgies to decide to try new foods.
You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
Keep in mind, vegetables are a much healthier choice for your budgies than fruit which is high in sugar content and should only be given sparingly.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

You've been given great advice and resources above by Cody and FaeryBee. You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care! 

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! 👋


----------

